# test suspension and tren ace



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi guys,

im new to this forum, just want a bit of advice really?

i have just ordered sum test suspension and was thinking of running tren ace with it?????????

i have previously done 3 courses with the last being 500mg of deca and 900 test 450 a week and have done all the necessary pct.

the ony problem with me doing the suspension is that i would def have to take tomifen with it but does any1 know if u can take these tabs whilst being on beta blockers????

any help would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Why are you thinking of using test suspension?

I hope you can cope with painful sites....


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi pikey, i am purely intersted in the amount of gains u can achieve from the suspension, i have done my research and know about the sides (painful inj etc..).

what do u think about doing the tren ace with the suspension??

any advice would be much appriciated

thanks


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

thank u for the welcome Mattious


----------

